
Best and smart job search app - tikshi
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jobsquench/id993109151?mt=8
======
tikshi
Came across this job search app which is very simple and excellent, no CV and
loads of profile creation, just few keywords makes the difference.

------
jeffehobbs
s-p-p-p-p-p-p-p-p--aaaammmm

